

A simple way to identify narcissistic people - Xcelerate
http://news.osu.edu/news/2014/08/05/just-one-simple-question-can-identify-narcissistic-people/

======
lutusp
It's a hopelessly self-referential process. You directly ask someone if they
self-identify as a narcissist, and use their reply to avoid asking a hundred
questions that would only have produced the same outcome, for the reason that
the superficial question, and the elaborate approach, both rely on self-
reporting, the bane of psychology.

If someone should successfully _explain why_ some people are narcissists, and
create a test that doesn't rely on asking stupid, predictable questions but
uses an objective diagnostic test (imagine a microscope instead of a
microphone), then such discussions would move away from empty philosophy,
toward science.

